

Ask HN: A Django BDD book - jozi9

I&#x27;m thinking about summing up my experience as I go along the way when applying BDD on Django projects. Like what tool to use, how to translate requirements&#x2F;user stories to BDD tests, etc. This is one field that I think is a bit overlooked&#x2F;undervalued in Django. I&#x27;m thinking about summing it up in a short e-book rather than blogposts - as I always find books more enjoyable and feasible for learning than blog posts. What do you think? I put together a Mailchimp form  where you can opt-in if interested, it&#x27;s also a feedback for me if there&#x27;s a need: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;eepurl.com&#x2F;6-D7n
======
redmattred
Personally I prefer video as the ideal format for learning.

Although a book might be the best finished product for you, you might be able
to test demand easier just by writing the first chapter and seeing what kind
of response you get.

~~~
jozi9
Good idea! Thanks.

------
mjhea0
Yes, BDD is def. undervalued. I wrote a nice Flask+Behave BDD tutorial in
[http://realpython.com](http://realpython.com)

Contact me - michael at realpython dot com

